# Triple Antibiotic Ointment used for eyes?



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

I just wanted to verify that I was understanding from previous topics that Triple Antibiotic Ointment (the kind I can get from Walgreens...for scratches) can be used in my goats eye. The ointment from the vet has cleared up any kind of infection in my doeling's eye ($28 for a TINY tube). If I can use the Triple Antibiotic Ointment in my medicine cabinet in the future that would obviously be a huge savings. I would love it if I could use it, just wanted to double check because on the tube I have here it reads "do not use in or near the eye". :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats must be different...because yes.... it is safe to put in their eyes.... :greengrin: :thumb: .
Here is a link... 
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19607&p=263870&hilit=Triple+Antibiotic+Ointment#p263870


----------

